# Class of 2004



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2009)

[align=center]If you joined in 2004, please post a photo of your bunny and/or yourself to be placed in the yearbook. If you joined and had a bunny that passed away, we welcome the photo, but please let us know so a memorial symbol can be placed with the photo.





[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc. [/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2009)

Elf...R.I.P.







Me (Minda):






Poe:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 15, 2009)

Jan with Pernod (left) and Perry - both sadly at The Bridge


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 15, 2009)

now you need to post the current bunnies to be included with you


----------

